# Medicare definition of healthcare provider



## TammyHF (Sep 17, 2009)

The office I work for is doing a large ALJ appeal and my boss wants Medicare's definition of healthcare provider or professional. I need to know where I can find this. All I am getting at CMS website is the definition in Federal Register Friday January 23, 2004 in regards for NPI. I need the definition that applies to Medicare in general. In the IOM I can find a definition for about any other provider except for healthcare provider. Thank you for any help.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.ssa.gov/OP_Home/ssact/title18/1861.htm

Hopefully this will help,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kumeena (Sep 17, 2009)

Laura how do you keep all the links(web address) on your fingertips. Gi..rl I am impressed


----------



## TammyHF (Sep 18, 2009)

I found the definition. It is on CMS website under glossary. "HEALTH CARE PROVIDER  A person who is trained and licensed to give health care. Also, a place that is licensed to give health care. Doctors, nurses, and hospitals are examples of health care providers."


----------

